# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¿Por quién vas a votar en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales 2011? ¿Y por qué?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios: 
Planteo este tema ante la realidad que nos tocará vivir el 5 de junio de 2011, cuando vayamos a elegir al próximo presidente del Perú -¿por los siguientes 5 años?- entre los candidatos que pasaron a la segunda vuelta electoral: Ollanta Humala y Keiko Fujimori. 
Les dejo una encuesta para los que se animen a dejar su voto popular por anticipado...Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. maduracion brotes mango para realizar induccion...quien me puede ayudar Elecciones 2011: Sobre los candidatos presidenciales Necesito quien me pueda proveer de paprika La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario

----------


## golcito18

pregunta dificil   :Frown:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Qué tal panorama no?... Nefaaaasto. 
Supongo que lo más difícil de la pregunta es el por qué...  
Te comento que fui el primero en publicar mi voto (Blanco/Viciado) y que pretendía publicar el por qué de mi decisión, pero te confieso que hasta ahora no termino de desarrollar mis argumentos, pues hay demasiados aspectos que revisar y plantear para no parecer un simple engreído que no quiere votar por alguien que no es su candidato. 
Espero poder terminar mis argumentos sin dejar algún vacío moral, porque como te digo, hay muchas variables que han determinado que el Perú elija -como suele hacerlo- a dos malas opciones para ser el próximo presidente del Perú. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Después de ver la campaña de la segunda vuelta electoral, quiero confesarles que siento que no hay voto más sensato que el "voto viciado"... ¡aunque me digan lo contrario! 
Incréible ver cómo el Perú está divido en dos, insultándose unos a otros para defender lo "indefendible". Hace tiempo que quería explicar el por qué de mi decisión, pero ya no hace falta explayarse mucho. 
Por el lado de Ollanta; un golpista responsable de la muerte de policías peruanos y seguidor del político más despreciable del continente, Hugo Chávez, que ahora quiere venderme la otra cara con su camisa blanca y discurso moderado... ¡OK, me chupo el dedo! 
Por el lado de Keiko; la hija del presidente más corrupto y ladrón del Perú, que es respaldado por ella hasta el día de hoy. Además, congresista que hizo poco por los pobres y el Perú, y que más bien se sentó allí todo este tiempo a esperar este momento y preparar la cancha para que "Los Fujimori" sigan siendo los dueños del Perú... ¡OK, me chupo el dedo! 
Por el lado de mis compatriotas; una verdadera lástima saber que una vez más el Perú elige lo que menos le conviene. Mi voto viciado es también en contra de aquellos que nos han puesto en esta posición. 
¡¿CUÁNDO USAREMOS LA MEMORIA Y LA CABEZA PARA ELEGIR A NUESTRO PRESIDENTE?!... 
¡QUE EL VOTO SEA VOLUNTARIO PORFAVOR, QUE NO HAGO MÁS QUE PERDER MI TIEMPO Y MI BUEN HUMOR!...  *¡NO A OLLANTA! ... ¡NO A KEIKO!... ¡Y NO AL ELECTORADO PERUANO!*

----------

golcito18

----------


## golcito18

100% coincido contigo, llegaremos a los 2/3?? jajajaja!!

----------


## jesa

*estoy de acuerdo con uds..*   *!no a ollanta! ... ¡no a keiko!... ¡y no al electorado peruano...!!*  *mi voto es en blanco o viciado... Elijamos  con sinceridad hermanos peruanos!*

----------

